# الكنائس السبع ...صور حقيقية ومعلومات ...متجدد



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

*الكنائس السبع *

الكنائس السبع في آسيا Seven churches of Asia في اشارة الى مقاطعة رومانية من آسيا، وليس في القارة بأكملها ، هي الكنائس الرئيسية السبعة من المسيحية المبكرة، كما هو مذكور في العهد الجديد كتاب الوحي . في سفر الرؤيا، على الجزيرة اليونانية من بطمس، يسوع المسيح يرشد عبده جون بطمس إلى:  “اكتب على لفافة ما تراه وإرسالها إلى الكنائس السبع: إلى أفسس، وإلى  سميرنا، وإلى برغامس، وإلى ثياتيرا ، وإلى ساردس، وإلى فيلادلفيا، وإلى  لاودكية ”  الكنائس”  في هذا السياق يشير إلى المجتمع أو التجمعات المحلية من المسيحيين الذين  يعيشون في كل مدينة، وليس مجرد مبنى أو المباني التي اجتمعوا للعبادة.



* وتقع الكنائس السبع في**:*

*كنيسة افسس**- **أفسس متروبوليس*

*كنيسة سميرنا- **متروبوليس من سميرنا*

*كنيسة بيرغامون**-** متروبوليس من بيرغامون*

*كنيسة – ثياتيرا** – **انظر ثياتيرا
*

*كنيسة ساردس** – **انظر ساردس*

*كنيسة فيلادلفيا **- **متروبوليس من فيلادلفيا*

*كنيسة اودكية – اودكية*




*نبدأ باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح  له المجد الى الأبد الآبدين .............امين 
*




*كنيسة افسس** (1)   : *مدينة  افسس Ephesus  كانت أرضا للكنيسة من بطريركية القسطنطينية المسكونية في غرب آسيا الصغرى.المسيحية في مدينة أفسس منذ القدم، بالفعل من القرن الاول الميلادي من قبل بولس الرسول .وواحدة من الكنائس السبع في آسيا المذكورة في سفر الرؤيا، الذي كتبه يوحنا الرسول .ظلت قائمة نشطة حتى عام 1922-1923. زار بولس الرسول أفسس حوالي 53 م.في الرحله التبشيريه الثالثة له في 54 م.  وقضى ثلاثة أشهر، جاء إلى أفسس خلال فترة أغريبا الأول كان (37-44).مريم العذراءعاشت في أفسس قريبا من يوحنا. استضافت المدينة جماعة مسيحية كبيرة بالفعل من القرون 1-2.ويرتبط أفسس مع حياة العديد من القديسين في تلك الحقبة، مثل فيلبس المبشر شقيق الرسول برنابا، هيرميون، بول طيبة، وابنته، وأن مريم المجدلية أيضا عاشت هناك.وعلاوة على ذلك، كان أول أسقف أفسس هو الرسول تيموثي، طالب عند  الرسول بولس. حتى القرن 4 ، أصبحت المسيحية الديانة السائدة في أفسس . هو واضح أساسا من تحويل المعالم الدينية، وزيادة استخدام الرموز المسيحية، كما ان الرسول يوحنا دفن في افسس وتوجد اثار للكنيسة والقبر 











*الرسالة الى كنيسة افسس*​  1اُكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ *كَنِيسَةِ أَفَسُسَ*:  «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ ألْمُمْسِكُ ألسَّبْعَةَ ألْكَوَاكِبَ فِي يَمِينِهِ،  ألْمَاشِي فِي وَسَطِ ألسَّبْعِ ألْمَنَايِرِ ألذَّهَبِيَّةِ: 2 أَنَا  عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ، وَأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ  تَحْتَمِلَ ألأَشْرَارَ، وَقَدْ جَرَّبْتَ ألْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ رُسُلٌ  وَلَيْسُوا رُسُلاً، فَوَجَدْتَهُمْ كَاذِبِينَ. 3  وَقَدِ أحْتَمَلْتَ وَلَكَ صَبْرٌ، وَتَعِبْتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أسْمِي وَلَمْ تَكِلَّ. 4 لَكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ أَنَّكَ تَرَكْتَ مَحَبَّتَكَ ألأُولَى.5   فَاذْكُرْ مِنْ أَيْنَ سَقَطْتَ وَتُبْ، وَأعْمَلِ ألأَعْمَالَ ألأُولَى،  وَإِلا فَإِنِّي آتِيكَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ وَأُزَحْزِحُ مَنَارَتَكَ مِنْ  مَكَانِهَا، إِنْ لَمْ تَتُبْ. 6 وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَكَ هَذَا: أَنَّكَ  تُبْغِضُ أَعْمَالَ ألنُّقُولاَوِيِّينَ ألَّتِي أُبْغِضُهَا أَنَا  أَيْضاً. 7 مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ ألرُّوحُ  لِلْكَنَائِسِ. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ  ألْحَيَاةِ ألَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ فِرْدَوْسِ أللهِ».

 
​ *اطلال كنيسة العذراء*





​ 





​ 

 

 






​ *
اطلال كنيسة مار يو حنا

*




 





قبر الرسول يوحنا في الكنيسة


​ *اثار اخرى للكنائس في مجمع افسس

*​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 



​


يتبع 



​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

*كنيسة سميرنا**(2) : *ومتروبوليس من سميرنا Metropolis of Smyrna  اليونانية كانت أرضا الكنسية أبرشية من بطريركية القسطنطينية المسكونية .كان المجتمع المسيحي من سميرنا واحدة من الكنائس السبع في آسيا، التي ذكرها الرسول يوحنافي سفر الرؤية،  احتفظت استقلالية الكنسية بشكل مستمر حتى عام 1922   انتشرت المسيحية في سميرنا.من قبل الرسول بولس أو أحد من أصحابه. وبحلول نهاية القرن 1 المدينة استضافت بالفعل جماعة مسيحية صغيرة، اغناطيوس النوراني كتب عددا من الرسائل فيما بينها إلى الناس من سميرنا وأسقفها، بوليكاربوس .هذا الأخير استشهد خلال منتصف القرن الميلادي 2.  كان سميرنا أيضا مكان استشهاد القديس Pionius . وكانت سميرنا والمستقلة مطرانية كجزء من أوسع متروبوليس من أفسس .خلال القرن 9 رقي المطرانية المحلية الى حاضرة .

 أجمل مدينة في كل من مقاطعة رومانية من آسيا الصغرى .تركيا . كان سميرنا في نهاية الطريق التجاري الذي بدأ في المناطق الداخلية من البلاد، و يتبع وادي نهر هيرميس. ويقع سميرنا في ميناء طبيعي على طول الطرف الشرقي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط​​. وعلى بعد 35 ميلا إلى الشمال من مدينة أفسس .
 
 
 
 




 
 *الرسالة الى كنيسة سميرنا*

 8وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ *كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا*:  «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ ألأَوَّلُ وَألآخِرُ، ألَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتاً فَعَاشَ.  9أَنَا أَعْرِفُ أَعْمَالَكَ وَضَِيْقَتَكَ، وَفَقْرَكَ (مَعَ أَنَّكَ  غَنِيٌّ) وَتَجْدِيفَ ألْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ يَهُودٌ وَلَيْسُوا  يَهُوداً، بَلْ هُمْ مَجْمَعُ ألشَّيْطَانِ. 10لاَ تَخَفِ ألْبَتَّةَ  مِمَّا أَنْتَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا إِبْلِيسُ مُزْمِعٌ  أَنْ يُلْقِيَ بَعْضاً مِنْكُمْ فِي ألسِّجْنِ لِكَيْ تُجَرَّبُوا،  وَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ. كُنْ أَمِيناً إِلَى ألْمَوْتِ  فَسَأُعْطِيكَ إِكْلِيلَ ألْحَيَاةِ. 11مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا  يَقُولُهُ ألرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَلاَ يُؤْذِيهِ  ألْمَوْتُ ألثَّانِي».







 
*اثار كنيسة سميرنا*



 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 





 
 
 
 
 
 
 
​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

*كنيسة بيرغامس**(3): *ومتروبوليس من بيرغامس كانت أرضا الكنسية أبرشية من بطريركية القسطنطينية المسكونية في غرب آسيا الصغرى، تركيا .المسيحية في مدينة بيرغامون الحديث برغاما قديم وفي القرن الاول الميلادي، في حين أن الجماعة المسيحية المحلية تتألف من واحدة من سبع كنائس في آسيا المذكورة في سفر الرؤيا، الذي كتبه يوحنا الرسول .تمت ترقيته أسقفية بيرغامون مرتين إلى مدينة : خلال القرنين -1314،. اليوم متروبوليس من بيرغامون .وفقا للتقليد المسيحي، أنتيباس تم تعيينه أسقف بيرغامون، من قبل يوحنا انه استشهد هناك في 92 م. أصبح بيرغامون انظر من أسقفية تحت الولاية القضائية لل متروبوليس من أفسس . وخلال القرن 13th تمت ترقيته أسقفية المحلية لحاضرة.ومع ذلك، فإنه سرعان ما اندثرت نتيجة للغزو التركي للمنطقة في 1310s، وانخفاض لاحق من السكان المسيحيين المحليين وتدمير في وقت لاحق  بيرغامون من قبل جحافل من تيموروهكذا، خلال القرون التالية ، أصبحت المنطقة مرة أخرى جزءا من متروبوليس أوسع من أفسس .

 ذكرت بيرغامون في سفر الرؤياكواحدة من كنائس آسيا السبع، وهي اليوم الموقع الرئيس لمدينة بيرغامون الأثرية في الشمال الغربي من مدينة بيرغاما المعاصرة



*الرسالة الى كنيسة برغامس*


12وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ *ألْكَنِيسَةِ ألَّتِي فِي بَرْغَامُسَ*:  «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ ألَّذِي لَهُ ألسَّيْفُ ألْمَاضِي ذُو ألْحَدَّيْنِ.  13أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، وَأَيْنَ تَسْكُنُ حَيْثُ كُرْسِيُّ  ألشَّيْطَانِ، وَأَنْتَ مُتَمَسِّكٌ بِاسْمِي وَلَمْ تُنْكِرْ إِيمَانِي  حَتَّى فِي ألأَيَّامِ ألَّتِي فِيهَا كَانَ أَنْتِيبَاسُ شَهِيدِي  ألأَمِينُ ألَّذِي قُتِلَ عِنْدَكُمْ حَيْثُ ألشَّيْطَانُ يَسْكُنُ.  14وَلَكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ قَلِيلٌ: أَنَّ عِنْدَكَ هُنَاكَ قَوْماً  مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِتَعْلِيمِ بَلْعَامَ، ألَّذِي كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ بَالاَقَ  أَنْ يُلْقِيَ مَعْثَرَةً أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنْ يَأْكُلُوا مَا  ذُبِحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ، وَيَزْنُوا. 15هَكَذَا عِنْدَكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً  قَوْمٌ مُتَمَسِّكُونَ بِتَعَالِيمِ ألنُّقُولاَوِيِّينَ ألَّذِي  أُبْغِضُهُ. 16فَتُبْ وَإِلأ فَإِنِّي آتِيكَ سَرِيعاً وَأُحَارِبُهُمْ  بِسَيْفِ فَمِي. 17مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ ألرُّوحُ  لِلْكَنَائِسِ. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنَ ألْمَنِّ  ألْمُخْفَى، وَأُعْطِيهِ حَصَاةً بَيْضَاءَ، وَعَلَى ألْحَصَاةِ أسْمٌ  جَدِيدٌ مَكْتُوبٌ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُ ألَّذِي يَأْخُذُ». 




 























 




​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

*كنيسة – ثياتيرا**(4) : *وفي الأيام الأولى من عهد المسيحية، احتضنت المدينة ثياتيرا كنيسة مسيحية مهمة ذكرت كإحدى كنائس آسيا السبعفي سفر الرؤياأيضا ثياتيرا Thyateira  هو اسم المدينة التركية الحديثة منالقلعة البيضاء، وهذا يعني مقبرة التلانها تقع في أقصى غرب تركيا ، جنوب شرق اسطنبول فهو يقع في حوالي (80 كم)من البحر المتوسط وكانت المدينة تسمى  باسم  “Pelopia”،قبل الملك سلوقس نيكاتور الأول في 290 قبل الميلادوقال انه كان في حالة حرب مع يسيماخوس عندما علم أن زوجته قد أنجبت ابنة. وفقا ل ستيفانوس من بيزنطة ، وقال انه دعا هذه المدينة( thugater ، في اوائل المسيحيه ، كان Thyateira المنزل  إلى كنيسة مسيحية كبيرة ، المذكورة باعتبارها واحدة من سبع كنائس من كتاب  الوحي في سفر الرؤيا وفقا ل رؤيا ، قد زارها الرسول بولس وسيلاخلال رحلة بولس الثانية أو الثالثة ، وبقي بولس وسيلا مع امرأة اسمها ليديا ، الذين واصلوا لمساعدتهم حتى بعد أنهم سجنوا وأفرج عنه.في 366 ، شهد معركة وقعت بالقربثياتيراجيش الإمبراطور الروماني فالنس هزيمة الروماني الغاصب بروكوبيوس .في عام 1922 ، بطريرك القسطنطينية يعين النائب البطريركي لثياتيرا  








*الرسالة الى كنيسة ثياتيرا*​ 18وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ *ألْكَنِيسَةِ ألَّتِي فِي ثَِيَاتِيرَا*:  «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ أبْنُ أللهِ، ألَّذِي لَهُ عَيْنَانِ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ،  وَرِجْلاَهُ مِثْلُ ألنُّحَاسِ ألنَّقِيِّ. 19أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ  وَمَحَبَّتَكَ وَخِدْمَتَكَ وَإِيمَانَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ، وَأَنَّ أَعْمَالَكَ  ألأَخِيرَةَ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ ألأُولَى. 20لَكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ قَلِيلٌ:  أَنَّكَ تُسَيِّبُ ألْمَرْأَةَ إِيزَابَلَ ألَّتِي تَقُولُ إِنَّهَا  نَبِيَّةٌ، حَتَّى تُعَلِّمَ وَتُغْوِيَ عَبِيدِي أَنْ يَزْنُوا  وَيَأْكُلُوا مَا ذُبِحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ. 21وَأَعْطَيْتُهَا زَمَاناً لِكَيْ  تَتُوبَ عَنْ زِنَاهَا وَلَمْ تَتُبْ. 22هَا أَنَا أُلْقِيهَا فِي فِرَاشٍ،  وَألَّذِينَ يَزْنُونَ مَعَهَا فِي ضِيقَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ، إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ  يَتُوبُونَ عَنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ. 23وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ  بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ ألْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ  ألْفَاحِصُ ألْكُلَى وَألْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ  بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ. 24وَلَكِنَّنِي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَلِلْبَاقِينَ فِي  ثَِيَاتِيرَا، كُلِّ ألَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ هَذَا ألتَّعْلِيمُ،  وَألَّذِينَ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا أَعْمَاقَ ألشَّيْطَانِ، كَمَا يَقُولُونَ،  إِنِّي لاَ أُلْقِي عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً آخَرَ، 25وَإِنَّمَا ألَّذِي  عِنْدَكُمْ تَمَسَّكُوا بِهِ إِلَى أَنْ أَجِيءَ. 26وَمَنْ يَغْلِبُ  وَيَحْفَظُ أَعْمَالِي إِلَى ألنِّهَايَةِ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى  ألأُمَمِ، 27فَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، كَمَا تُكْسَرُ آنِيَةٌ  مِنْ خَزَفٍ، كَمَا أَخَذْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي،  28وَأُعْطِيهِ كَوْكَبَ ألصُّبْحِ. 29مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا  يَقُولُهُ ألرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ».

​ 

 

​ 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

*كنيسة ساردس**(5)*
 
 
 
​كانت مدينة قديمة في موقع الحديث لسرت Sartmahmut كان ساردس عاصمةالمملكة القديمة يديا، واحدة من المدن الهامة من الإمبراطورية الفارسية، ومكان الوالي في عهد الإمبراطورية لرومانية، والحاضرة من محافظة ليديا في وقت لاحق الروماني والبيزنطي. باعتبارها واحدة من سبع كنائس آسيا، إلى وضعهاعلى الطريق  السريع المهم الرائدة من الداخل إلى ساحل بحر إيجه، وثالث اليقود بهاسهل واسعة وخصبةHermus.  الكنيسة التي حصلت في الرسالة  الخامسة إلى الكنائس السبع في سفر الرؤيا،  كان ساردس عاصمة الامبراطورية يديا واحدة من أعظم مدن العالم القديم. تقع  على ضفاف نهر Pactolus، كان ساردس 60 ميلا الداخلية من أفسس وسميرنا. كانت المدينة موطنا لأسقف ميليتو الشهير في القرن 2.
 
 
 
 





*الرسالة الى كنيسة ساردس*​ 1وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ *ألْكَنِيسَةِ ألَّتِي فِي سَارْدِسَ*:  «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ ألَّذِي لَهُ سَبْعَةُ أَرْوَاحِ أللهِ وَألسَّبْعَةُ  ألْكَوَاكِبُ. أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، أَنَّ لَكَ أسْماً أَنَّكَ حَيٌّ  وَأَنْتَ مَيِّتٌ. 2كُنْ سَاهِراً وَشَدِّدْ مَا بَقِيَ، ألَّذِي هُوَ  عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ، لأَنِّي لَمْ أَجِدْ أَعْمَالَكَ كَامِلَةً أَمَامَ  أللهِ. 3فَاذْكُرْ كَيْفَ أَخَذْتَ وَسَمِعْتَ وَأحْفَظْ وَتُبْ، فَإِنِّي  إِنْ لَمْ تَسْهَرْ أُقْدِمْ عَلَيْكَ كَلِصٍّ، وَلاَ تَعْلَمُ أَيَّةَ  سَاعَةٍ أُقْدِمُ عَلَيْكَ. 4عِنْدَكَ أَسْمَاءٌ قَلِيلَةٌ فِي سَارْدِسَ  لَمْ يُنَجِّسُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ، فَسَيَمْشُونَ مَعِي فِي ثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ  لأَنَّهُمْ مُسْتَحِقُّونَ. 5مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَذَلِكَ سَيَلْبَسُ ثِيَاباً  بِيضاً، وَلَنْ أَمْحُوَ أسْمَهُ مِنْ سِفْرِ ألْحَيَاةِ، وَسَأَعْتَرِفُ  بِاسْمِهِ أَمَامَ أَبِي وَأَمَامَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ. 6مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ  فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ ألرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ».

​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

*كنيسة فيلادلفيا**(6)*




او آلاشهر، كانت تسمى في العصور القديمة والعصور الوسطى بـ فيلادلفياأي “مدينة الأخوّة والمحبّة”. وهي بلدة معاصرة في إقليم مانيسا في المنطقة الإيجيةمن تركيا. وهي متموضعة في وادي قزتشاي، عند سفوح جبال بوزداغ على أرض مرتفعة تشرف على سهل نهر غديزالفسيح والخصب. فيها العديد من المساجد والكنائس المسيحية. وفيها صناعات صغيرة وسوق  وكانت فيلادفية مركز مهم في الفترة المسيحية المبكرة من العصر البيزنطي، وبقيت أبرشية شرفية في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية على الرغم من أن العديد من المدن القديمة حملت اسم فيلادلفيا، وهذا هي بالتأكيد قائمة السبع الكنائسالتي كتبها جونفي سفر الرؤيافيلادلفيا هي الكنيسة السادسة من السبعةرسالة موجهة تحديدا للكنيسة فيلادلفيا يتم تسجيلها .وفقا لهذه الرسالة، والمسيحيين كانوا يعانون الاضطهاد فيلادلفيا على أيدي اليهود المحليين،








*آثار كنيسة مار يوحنا في فيلادلفيا*​ 

​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 


​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

*كنيسة لاوديكيا (7)
*​ *كانت الكنيسة اودكية و المسيحيةالمجتمع أنشئت في المدينة القديمة من لاودكية على نهر يكوس، في مقاطعة رومانية من آسيا، واحدة من المراكز الأولى للمسيحية ).تأسست الكنيسة في العصر الرسولي، في أقرب فترة من المسيحية، وربما اشتهر كونها واحدة من الكنائس السبع في آسيابالاسم تناولها في سفر الرؤيا (رؤ 3،14 حتي 22) يبدو أن المجتمع المسيحي في المدينة أن تكون على صلة مع أن من قريب كولوسي (أيضا في وادي يكوس، مذكور اودكية أربع مرات في العهد الجديد ‘رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي، بولس الرسوليرسل تحيات لهم من خلال اودكية اسمه نمفاس**ان رسالة بولس الرسول ،  تشير إلى وجود الوجود المسيحي في لاودكية في وقت مبكر* 
​
​
​*الرسالة الى كنيسة لاودوكيا*​ 14وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ* كَنِيسَةِ أللاوُدِكِيِّينَ*:  «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ ألآمِينُ، ألشَّاهِدُ ألأَمِينُ ألصَّادِقُ، بَدَاءَةُ  خَلِيقَةِ أللهِ. 15أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، أَنَّكَ لَسْتَ بَارِداً  وَلاَ حَارّاً. لَيْتَكَ كُنْتَ بَارِداً أَوْ حَارّاً. 16هَكَذَا لأَنَّكَ  فَاتِرٌ، وَلَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً، أَنَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ  أَتَقَيَّأَكَ مِنْ فَمِي. 17لأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ  وَقَدِ أسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ  أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ ألشَّقِيُّ وَألْبَائِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ.  18أُشِيرُ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَشْتَرِيَ مِنِّي ذَهَباً مُصَفًّى بِالنَّارِ  لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنِيَ، وَثِيَاباً بِيضاً لِكَيْ تَلْبَسَ، فَلاَ يَظْهَرُ  خِزْيُ عُرْيَتِكَ. وَكَحِّلْ عَيْنَيْكَ بِكُحْلٍ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ.  19إِنِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ. فَكُنْ غَيُوراً  وَتُبْ. 20هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى ألْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ  أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ ألْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ  وَهُوَ مَعِي. 21مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعِي فِي  عَرْشِي، كَمَا غَلَبْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً وَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ أَبِي فِي  عَرْشِهِ. 22مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ ألرُّوحُ  لِلْكَنَائِسِ».

​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 













 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مارس 2015)

مجهود مبارك
ومعلومات جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> مجهود مبارك
> ومعلومات جميلة
> الرب يباركك



ميرسي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع ومتكامل 
شكرا اني لتعبك ومجهودك 
يستاهل النجوم الخمسه ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مارس 2015)

*موضوع جميل
يثبت لاهميته​*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يخليكم ياحبايبي الموضوع ده فرحني قبل ما انزله وبشكر ربنا انو فرحكم ونال رضاكم واستحسانكم ياغاليين 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 أبريل 2015)

شكرا علي المعلومات و الصور و المجهود المبذول اني 
تقبلي مروري بكل ود


----------

